# Outdoor black light?



## Gotfrogs (Oct 30, 2016)

I am looking for a high power (LED) black light that can be left out doors. Are there any options? When we went to Disney animal kingdom, they had some nice commercial spotlights mounted in the trees in the new Avatar area. I have looked for something similar online but have come up empty handed.


----------



## slcjeeper (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are some very strong true UV Led spot lamps. They'll require some protection from the elements. Wildfire fx Viostorm


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I suggest going on the website, blacklight.com and asking one of their specialists. Those guys are super helpful and can answer your questions.


----------

